# Headway Pro Digital Golf Trolley



## Ken-Burns (Jul 10, 2013)

I bought this Headway Pro Electric Powered Digital Golf Trolley from oypla.com and it's a great little product for the lazy golfers among us who'd rather not carry our clubs around the course.

It has several different speed settings and cruise control, saving you from lugging those clubs around. I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Really odd that you should join a forum and that your first post would be promoting a product 

Someone cynical will be along in a minute to ask whether you work for headway or oypla

and then a mod will probably come along and lock the thread,  so anyway, where do you play your golf?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 10, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Welcome to the forum! Really odd that you should join a forum and that your first post would be promoting a product 

Someone cynical will be along in a minute to ask whether you work for headway or oypla

and then a mod will probably come along and lock the thread,  so anyway, where do you play your golf?
		
Click to expand...


Do you work for them?


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 10, 2013)

Alex1975 said:



			Do you work for them?
		
Click to expand...

Who me?


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 11, 2013)

stevie_r said:



			Who me?
		
Click to expand...


lol no....

Kinda surprised this has not been modded!


----------



## virtuocity (Jul 11, 2013)

Someone will suggest a "minimum number of posts before being allowed to create new threads in the review section" soon.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 12, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			Someone will suggest a "minimum number of posts before being allowed to create new threads in the review section" soon.
		
Click to expand...

someone did but it was decided they were a crazy moon howler... 

Here's Johnny!


----------

